# While Watching Cheeseheads vs The Pussycats,To Be Frank With You This Just Popped Up



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This seems to be a good/great version
Rodgers may have to head that way





Butt like Yogi said,It ain't over till it's over
The losing streak should be over:-?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Missed ya Bro!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent!

Miss ya Frank!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Shat,I just remembered the spread was 10 points Green Bay
If Rodgers pulls one out ,AGAIN,he'll be a hero in GreenBay AND Nevada, since the LIONS won't cover the point spread. AGAIN

If the LIONS win, Guido loses millions


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Missed ya Bro!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Defense sucks and the offence has given up trying The first 6 wins were against teams that were not ready to play yet


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad you're back AquaHull! 

(Hope you cleaned the damn toilet in the cell, I'm sure I'll be back there soon...)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

First and Goal


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Glad you're back AquaHull!
> 
> (Hope you cleaned the damn toilet in the cell, I'm sure I'll be back there soon...)


Was I in trouble ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Glad you're back AquaHull!
> 
> (Hope you cleaned the damn toilet in the cell, I'm sure I'll be back there soon...)


There's a toilet in there?

Another way we can save money. I'll have it removed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Was I in trouble ?


Your banning was so short you probably didn't even know it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Your banning was so short you probably didn't even know it.


(I'm hoping he was constipated and couldn't mess up the toilet and it is clean waiting for my return. Nothing more aggravating than being locked up and having to take a huge dumper in a dirty commode...just sayin')


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just for future knowledge....... and just in case..... the executive liquor cabinet wouldn't be kept in the box by chance?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Just for future knowledge....... and just in case..... the executive liquor cabinet wouldn't be kept in the box by chance?


The jerks who own this site keep that key very well hidden. They don't share. Not even with the mods.


----------

